# Canon is the 4th most reputable company in the world



## Diko (Mar 12, 2017)

According to *this article * Canon is with quite good image world-wide.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2017)

Then, when you survey a different group of people using different rules, you get a totally different answer. Maybe reputable and admired mean two different things.

http://beta.fortune.com/worlds-most-admired-companies/

Personally, I really wonder how they came up with number one. Most people do not know who Rolex is, and if they are so admired, how many own a Rolex as opposed to a Iphone. I do not know what Rolex makes other than watches, I guess they are counterfeited a lot, so that counts. At least, some of the top companies will be recognized and most people will have some experience with them, so they might have a educated opinion.

One answer is that the survey company sells its rating information. To me, this brings up the nasty question of money. Can a company who is a customer get a higher rating? I doubt it, its just like DXO, the weighting of the various factors determines the outcome, and the weighting is based on the opinion of those doing the survey.

I think all surveys work that way, and are all flawed, or at least, the results are affected greatly by the rules and weightings of those doing the evaluation.


----------



## rfdesigner (Mar 12, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Then, when you survey a different group of people using different rules, you get a totally different answer. Maybe reputable and admired mean two different things.
> 
> http://beta.fortune.com/worlds-most-admired-companies/
> 
> ...



Nail firmly struck with hammer there.

There's quite a few names I might count above these. For example Google would certianly not be on my list at all, Miele definitely would be there.


----------



## reef58 (Mar 12, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Then, when you survey a different group of people using different rules, you get a totally different answer. Maybe reputable and admired mean two different things.
> 
> http://beta.fortune.com/worlds-most-admired-companies/
> 
> ...



Don't own a Rolex, but am a watch enthusiast. It seems the survey is about reputation not popularity. Rolex commands premium prices and maintain resell value very well. They will sell for much more than a comparable quality watch due to their reputation. I suspect most people have heard of Rolex.


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 13, 2017)

You rarely hear anything bad about Rolex, Lego, Bosch and Rolls Royce. But I would have thought that recent scandals might have had an impact on Disney, Google and Intel's standing. Interesting to see that they are in the top 10.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 13, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Then, when you survey a different group of people using different rules, you get a totally different answer. Maybe reputable and admired mean two different things.
> 
> http://beta.fortune.com/worlds-most-admired-companies/



This list seems _exceedingly_ US-centric which I guess represents a bias on how they picked their "experts". And indeed the list reflects expert, not consumer opinion. An average Joe/Wei/Ahmed most likely hasn't even heard about Alphabet, but I'm sure most first-world citizens know about Google, Lego, Rolex, and Canon.


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 13, 2017)

Just because 29 of the top 30 are US companies, it doesn't mean it is biased.


----------



## Diko (Mar 13, 2017)

Actually I am most worried about Disney - they are in both articles' top ten. Why?

Check this video ;-)

https://youtu.be/PXBJIZ1NXFU

(don't we have a youtube tag?) it would be awesome!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 13, 2017)

Diko said:


> Actually I am most worried about Disney - they are in both articles' top ten. Why?



Disney is in every theater in the world on a regular basis, has their own cable TV channel as well as being on dozens of TV channels regularly, and people remember those many years of movies. They are just too much a part of peoples lives to ignore.


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 14, 2017)

The force is strong with them.


----------



## Diko (Mar 14, 2017)

Hillsilly said:


> The force is strong with them.


 Indeed!


----------

